# Ahhhhhh Crap!



## Chris Engelhardt (Jan 3, 2020)

Started electric smoker at 11 pm last night with 11 pound pork shoulder. Went to bed around 1:45 and all was fine. Woke up this am and the power was killed. No idea but the circuit tripped. Woke up to smoker at 140 degrees. Shoulder was at 142. Any issue with continuing? Suggestions?

Chris


----------



## flagriller (Jan 3, 2020)

I wouldn't think so, with the smoker being at 140 and the meat at 142 sounds like it wasn't off for a long time.  Just ensure you cook it thoroughly.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 3, 2020)

Keep going, you are fine. All the bacteria was killed...JJ


----------



## Chris Engelhardt (Jan 3, 2020)

flagriller said:


> I wouldn't think so, with the smoker being at 140 and the meat at 142 sounds like it wasn't off for a long time.  Just ensure you cook it thoroughly.


Take out at 196 correct?


----------



## Chris Engelhardt (Jan 3, 2020)

Sorry the pork was at 162 degrees and the box at 140 when the issue found. Hopefully all good.


----------



## anstissk (Jan 3, 2020)

Keep going! I'm sure you have by now though. I take my pork shoulders to a minimum of 195, but I have taken them up to 200-205 before. I've always had great results either way, for some reason though, I always like to take my pork shoulders a little higher if I have the time.


----------



## Chris Engelhardt (Jan 3, 2020)

anstissk said:


> Keep going! I'm sure you have by now though. I take my pork shoulders to a minimum of 195, but I have taken them up to 200-205 before. I've always had great results either way, for some reason though, I always like to take my pork shoulders a little higher if I have the time.


I'll probably go a little higher since it shut down. Just to be safe.


----------



## GATOR240 (Jan 3, 2020)

Welcome to the sight Chris.  Use the probe method to tell if the butt is done not by temperature. Take a toothpick or something similar and insert it into various areas of the butt.  If it goes in with no resistance (like pushing it in to warm butter) it is done. It may even finish a little higher than 205.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 3, 2020)

Hmmmm---Sounds Questionable!!!
Please send to "Macungie, PA" for further Safety & Taste Testing!!

Bear


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 3, 2020)

Take it to 205, wrap it in foil, and let it rest in a cooler with old towels for at least a couple hours. You wont be disappointed!


----------



## daveomak (Jan 3, 2020)

If it has all the smoke it needs, wrap in foil now and finish in your oven....


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 3, 2020)

As everyone said above, it will be fine.

If you aren't using a thermo/probe set up to monitor the smoker's temp during an overnight smoke, then you should consider doing so for future overnighters.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 3, 2020)

As said above, your good to go!
Al


----------

